# rca splitter problem



## Prodago (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a 4 way splitter that had a bad input. i bought a new one brand (rca) and when i pllugged it all back together, 3 components didn't work! the only one that did was my digital cable tv box AND it worked in all slots/inputs!!! so i decided to go back to my old splitter and now it's acting the same way...!!! has me completely confounded. With all you geniuses in here i am praying that you can help me. I have not unplugged everthing from receiver and replugged, but didn't think I needed to since i had simply unplugged the original splitter and tried to use the new one......
all suggestion are appreciated.
thanks
John


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Could be something other than the splitter. :huh:


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Are you using a splitter or an a component switcher that gives you 4 RCA ins and 1 RCA out? If so, what are you connecting the out to? Is it a display? If only one component will work no matter what input RCA it is plugged into, but none of the others, then it may be an issue with your display. Is it looking for a particular signal format on the RCA input?


----------

